# near misses



## tommaguzzi (18 Mar 2017)

As some of you know i recently converted my commuter with a legal 250w kit. I have 50 years experience riding both motorcycle s and bicycles and still ride my unpowered bike for pleasure. I tend to ride very defensive ly and almost never have any problems with other road users.
That is untill i started commuting on my e bike.
I don't think i am riding any differently and yet this last week i have had several near misses where cars have passed me and suddenly turned left forcing me to brake quickly and twice today i was cut up on rouderbouts by cars turning off in front of me .
Maybe it's just been a particularly odd week but i was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience when riding power assisted bicycles?


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2017)

Just an idea but pseudo pedalling downhill seems to stop similar left hook movements so maybe lack of pedalling on e'bikes encourages them too


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Mar 2017)

Nice thought but my e bike is legal and is only powered when pedaling. The power cuts off at 15.5 mph so i am not traveling fast. In fact except up hill i go quicker on my regular road bike.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Nice thought but my e bike is legal and is only powered when pedaling. The power cuts off at 15.5 mph so i am not traveling fast. In fact except up hill i go quicker on my regular road bike.


I'm not meaning you're speed. Are you pedalling when the numpties left hook you ? If so pretend pedalling may help, for some reason I seem to get less numpties when I do so.


----------



## keithmac (18 Mar 2017)

No better or worse for me on the Gtech or my old normal Mountain Bike.

Your'e probably just unlucky this week..


----------



## Phil Fouracre (20 Mar 2017)

Think it's probably just bad luck/coincidence - there can't really be any correlation, if speeds and riding styles are the same. I've found that a bit more speed on the ebike means I have generally less problems with traffic.


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Mar 2017)

I think it's bad luck. Having both MTB and an e-bike, I can't say that either "leads to" more left-hooks than the other one does.....


----------



## Lonestar (14 Apr 2017)

I have to watch every turning on the CS 2 as they will try it anywhere.


----------

